# wie finde ich nen sponsor ???



## dattelncarphunter (13. Juni 2011)

hallo erstmal 

ich suche einen sponsor dessen marke ich vertrete duch gute fänge und erfahrungsberichte.bin sehr viel am wasser unterwegs und fische seit 9 jahren erfolgreich auf karpfen fange regelmäßig fische zwischen 10kg und mein pb 25,6kg. würde daher gerne mein wissen und leidenschaft auch an ander leute weitergeben.
vieleicht kann mich ja einer von euch  weitervermitteln mit tips geben oder anderes.


----------



## Tipp (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: wie finde ich nen sponsor ???*

Schreib doch mal deine Lieblingshersteller an und sende denen ein paar gut geschriebene Berichte und aussagekräftige Fotos. 
Wenn ich etwas haben oder mit jemandem arbeiten möchte, dann frage ich die Personen meist einfach. 

Wenn man was von jemandem möchte ist es sehr oft eine gute Lösung den jenigen selbst zu fragen.


----------



## punkarpfen (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: wie finde ich nen sponsor ???*

So rosarot ist die Testanglerwelt nicht. Das sind z.T. ganz arme Würstchen, die sich für ein bisschen Tackle und ein paar Boilies prostituieren.  Je nach Hersteller gibt es ganz klare Vorgaben, was du zu leisten hast (X Artikel, am Wochenende auf Messen helfen usw.). Je nachdem, wieviel du geleistet hast, bekommst du Produkte in dem entsprechendem Gegenwert. Weiterhin kann es natürlich auch sein, dass du Produkte hochjubeln musst, die in Wahrheit Sch... sind. 
Es gibt natürlich auch Hersteller, wo das ganz anders läuft...
Wenn du also einen Sponsor suchst, dann rate ich dir zu folgendem:
Publiziere ein paar Artikel in einem der Karpfenanglerhefte. Wenn die halbwegs gelungen sind, werden schon die ersten Firmen auf dich zu gehen. Sollte das nicht sein, dann kannst du dich bei einigen Firmen bewerben (genau, wie bei der Arbeit - im Endeffekt ist es ja auch so was in der Art) und dabei auf deine Publikationen als Referenzen verweisen.
Es besteht aber die Gefahr, dass du dadurch dein Hobby ruinierst, weil man durch das Sponsoring auch einige Freiheiten verliert!


----------



## Anglerprofi99 (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: wie finde ich nen sponsor ???*

Ich weiß nur das die Firma SOUL einen Teamangler für den süddeutschen Raum sucht. Aber du wohnst ja bei Dortmund ... da wird dir das nicht wirklich weiter helfen.


----------



## Fanne (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: wie finde ich nen sponsor ???*

der beste sponsor , frag deine eltern oder oma  oder  so


----------



## cafabu (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: wie finde ich nen sponsor ???*



punkarpfen schrieb:


> So rosarot ist die Testanglerwelt nicht. Das sind z.T. ganz arme Würstchen, die sich für ein bisschen Tackle und ein paar Boilies prostituieren.  Je nach Hersteller gibt es ganz klare Vorgaben, was du zu leisten hast (X Artikel, am Wochenende auf Messen helfen usw.). Je nachdem, wieviel du geleistet hast, bekommst du Produkte in dem entsprechendem Gegenwert. Weiterhin kann es natürlich auch sein, dass du Produkte hochjubeln musst, die in Wahrheit Sch... sind.
> Es gibt natürlich auch Hersteller, wo das ganz anders läuft...
> Wenn du also einen Sponsor suchst, dann rate ich dir zu folgendem:
> Publiziere ein paar Artikel in einem der Karpfenanglerhefte. Wenn die halbwegs gelungen sind, werden schon die ersten Firmen auf dich zu gehen. Sollte das nicht sein, dann kannst du dich bei einigen Firmen bewerben (genau, wie bei der Arbeit - im Endeffekt ist es ja auch so was in der Art) und dabei auf deine Publikationen als Referenzen verweisen.
> Es besteht aber die Gefahr, dass du dadurch dein Hobby ruinierst, weil man durch das Sponsoring auch einige Freiheiten verliert!



|good:Auf den Punkt getroffen|good:

|kopfkratÜberlege Dir das ganz genau|kopfkrat

Carsten


----------



## Professor Tinca (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: wie finde ich nen sponsor ???*



Fanne schrieb:


> der beste sponsor , frag deine eltern oder oma  oder  so






Er will doch aber Werbung machen.|kopfkrat


----------



## Andal (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: wie finde ich nen sponsor ???*

Mal ein paar harte Fragen.

-Wer kennt dich, außer ein paar Angelkollegen?
-Was machst du so grundlegend und sensationell anders, als andere Karpfenfischer?
- Was hast du bereits wo publiziert?
- Bietet dein sehr umfangreiches Bildarchiv mehr, als nur die üblichen 0815-Fangbilder und Schnappschüße von deinem Rodpod?

Wenn du nicht alle Fragen spontan und vor allem positiv beantworten kannst, dann bist du für einen Sponsor so interessant, wie eine Tageszeitung von vorgestern!

Mit diesem Beitrag will ich dich gewiß nicht schlechtmachen, oder provozieren. Ich will dir nur ganz ehrlich darlegen, wie in dem Geschäft der Hase so läuft.

Mein Tip:

Engagiere dich intensiv hier im Board zu deinem Thema, dann hast du vielleicht eine Chance, dass man mal auf dich aufmerksam wird. Matze Koch ging beispielsweise diesen Weg. Gute 10 Jahre lang. Und heute ist er, wer er ist.


----------



## dattelncarphunter (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: wie finde ich nen sponsor ???*

der beste sponsor , frag deine eltern oder oma  oder  so


was ist das bitte für eine antwort ? so ein schwachsinn


zu andal:
erstmal finde ich es gut das man hier so offen und ehrlich solche antworten bekommt und darüber diskutieren kann.

wer mich kennt außer ein paar angelkolegen kann ich dir sagen. die fische die ich fange und mit denen ich mich beschäftige.die gewässer und natur die ich mit erfolg analysiere. anders als die anderen ist mein motto. jeder fisch den ich fange gibt mir recht . ich arbeite hart an angelmethoden um sich von anderen karpfenanglernabzuheben. investiere sehr viel zeit an gewässern und suche nen sponsor mit dem ich mich und meine angelmethoden gleichsetzten kann. habe meine fänge so gut wie noch nie preisgegeben aber will mich langsam ein bisschen hocharbeiten in der szene.hatte nie viel geld zum fischen und musste mir in meiner jugend sehr viel mit methoden fischen die mich dazu gezwungen haben mir gedanken zu machen was mir mittlerweile ein großes wissen erbracht hat.


----------



## marcus7 (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: wie finde ich nen sponsor ???*

Also dein Schreibstil ist verbesserungsbedürftig.
Man muss den Text ja drei mal lesen, bis man verstanden hat was du einem mitteilen möchtest.
Aber zum Thema:

Mögliche Vorgehensweisen wurden dir schon dargelegt.
Am besten Bewerbungsmappe fertig machen und an Wunschfirmen senden.
Aber ich wäre mir da nicht so sicher gleich mit Kusshand genommen zu werden, weil Du ein paar gute Fische gefangen hast.

Ich pers. würds lassen bzw. es mir noch einmal gut überlegen.
Also mir wäre es der Druck etc. nicht Wert für Bolies und Kleinkram.

mfg


----------



## dattelncarphunter (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: wie finde ich nen sponsor ???*

besten dank für die tipps. werde mal drüber nachdenken


----------



## punkarpfen (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: wie finde ich nen sponsor ???*

In der Szene hocharbeiten ist Mumpitz! Es gibt dort keine Helden, sondern nur Neid und Missgunst. Je bakannter du bist, desto schneller gerät man in die Kritik. Überdurchschnittliche Fänge lassen sich i.d.R. nur mit immensen Zeiteinsatz oder illegalen Aktionen realisieren. Beides hat natürlich gewisse Kehrseiten. Was erhoffst du dir also von dem Sponsoring?


----------



## Andal (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: wie finde ich nen sponsor ???*

Du kannst ja schon mal etwas üben.

Stell dir vor, du bekommst eine Karpfenrute zu Testzwecken, die du im Laden noch nicht einmal mit dem Hintern angeschaut hättest. Der Geber verlangt von dir dafür einen Testbericht, der Angler animiert, eben diesen krumpen Stecken zu kaufen.

Mindestens 60% des Berichtes müssen erstklassige Bilder, möglichst mit Drillszenen und einem kapitalen Fang ausmachen. Der Rest darf dann ein himmelhochjauchzender Text sein.

Kriegst du das auf die Reihe? Aber so, dass du dich morgen auch noch im Spiegel anschauen kannst!?

Wenn du irgendwann mal ein Star in der Szene bist, dann kannst du dir ein paar winzige Freiheiten erlauben. Bis dahin bist du einfach nur eine Hure deines Sponsors, die sich bückt, wann und wie er es will, oder du bist schlagartig wieder alleine am See!


----------



## TropicOrange (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: wie finde ich nen sponsor ???*

absolut auf den Punkt getroffen, Andal!

Das Hobby zum Beruf zu machen ist eine "gefährliche" Sache. Als Angler hat man eine recht große Freiheit, die eigentlich nur durch das eigene Budget und den gesetzlichen Rahmen eingeschränkt ist. Wenn du dich an einen Hersteller bindest, verlierst du einige dieser Freiheiten auf einen Schlag. Leider ist das mit dieser verflixten Freiheit so eine Sache...man nimmt sie erst wahr, wenn sie mal dahin ist...

Falls du aber darauf verzichten kannst, nimm dir die Tipps hier im Thread zu Herzen. Eigeninitiative kommt meistens gut an. Überleg dir aber vorher, ob du nicht lieber am Wasser sitzt, anstatt dir auf irgendwelchen Hausmessen in Brunzbieselbach oder Pusemuckel die Beine in den Bauch zu stehen oder zuhause am PC zu sitzen und Artikel zu schreiben...


----------



## 3.2.1.mein Zander (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: wie finde ich nen sponsor ???*

Das ist der eine Weg der hier beschrieben wird, es gibt aber auch andere, die setzen allerdings voraus dass du selber genügend Geld hast und dich selbst sponserst, und dass du dich in der Szene sehr gut auskennst, Fischen ist da nur das eine.

Ich halte in diesem Zusammenhang Rozenmeijer für ein gutes Beispiel, schau dir den mal an, der hat alles um sich in der Szene zu behaupten.

Aber es ist auch so, ohne Träume keine Ziele und keine Ehr. Da steht dir ein langer Weg bevor, bei dem du viele Tugenden mitbringen musst, Geduld und niemals aufgeben gehören dazu, egal was kommt.#h

Das was du hier um die Ohren bekommst ist da nix.........


----------



## atsm123 (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: wie finde ich nen sponsor ???*

es gibt nur ein Matze Koch


----------



## Hardyfan (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: wie finde ich nen sponsor ???*



dattelncarphunter schrieb:


> ... und suche nen sponsor mit dem ich mich und meine angelmethoden gleichsetzten kann.


 
Kein Sponsor setzt sich mit Dir gleich. Du hast zu liefern - und sonst nichts.
Du bist dazu da, ihm - dem Sponsor - behilflich zu sein, seinen Krempel - was immer das ist - an den Carphunter zu bringen.

Und Du wirst - wenn Du bekannt werden solltest - bei jeder sich bietenden Gelegenheit zer- und verrissen.

Und es ist ein Unterschied, ob man *"muss"* oder *"kann".*

Die emotionale, psychische und leistungsmäßige dauernde Bewältigung dieses Unterschiedes macht im übrigen den Profi aus

Und es ist nicht so einfach, bei Messen zunächst den Kulissenschieber zu geben und anschliessend mit Hunderten von überwiegend geistig übersichtlichen Carphunta´s abzusabbeln. Und immer freundlich bleiben, bereitwillig auf - noch so dumme - Fragen antworten oder Du wirst anschliessend in den einschlägigen Foren zerrissen.

Verwechsele nicht das teilweise metaphysisch anmutende Geseier, das einschlägige Firmen und auch Teamangler publizieren (Karpfenangeln ist Magie und sowas in der Art und Güte) mit der Realität. Dabei geht es um´s Geschäft, nochmal um´s Geschäft und dann wieder um´s Geschäft und sonst nichts. 
Ganz am Ende der Nahrungskette kommst Du dann. 
Knallhart sowas.


----------



## Mac69 (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: wie finde ich nen sponsor ???*

mal meinen Senf dazugebe:


ups wie ich gerade sehe haben mir andere die Worte schon aus dem Mund/Fingern genommen

aufgestossen ist mir vor allendingen "in der Scene hocharbeiten"......
Ich bin seid mitte/ende der 80er mit dem "gezielten" Karpfenangeln dabei und habe etlichen kommen und gehen sehen......wie schon gesagt ist Sponsoring ne Medaille mit zwei Seiten-und eins kannst du mir glauben -meistens glänzt sie nicht auf Dauer.
nun mal paar fragen:
Was hebt dich ab von "allen" anderen?
Was heisst du hebst dich ab von "ALLEN"anderen? Zeit,Tüffteln,sich beschäftigen und fangen tun sehr viele*schmunzel (wir kochen alle nur mit Wasser -manchmal sogar mit lauwarmen)
Das du vielleicht ein Stck von dem "grossen" Kuchen (der garnicht so gross ist ;-)abhaben willst ist ja legetim, aber du solltest dir mal sehr gut überlegen was das wirklich bedeutet.

kleiner Tip:
Wenn du wirklich sooo erfolgreich bist wie du behauptest,
klappe halten und sich die Freiheit lassen wann wo und mit was zu angeln......dieses übertriebene "wessen Brot ich fress dessen Lied ich sing" ist manchmal nur noch peinlich und unglaubwürdig.

Mir persönlich wäre der Preis viel zu hoch den ich dafür zahlen müsste......
Deine Entscheidung ich wünsch dir alles Gute aber heul später nicht rum das das "Geschäft" so hart ist und du keine wirklichen Freunde mehr hast ......

Wie du "Testangler" werden kannst ist schon beschrieben worden -dann solltest du aber auch ne Menge offenlegen und dokumentieren.
was nützt es dir wenn du nen "neuer Star" bist/werden willst und keiner kennt dich?(gute Artikel etc.)
Fahr nächstes Jahr mal auf die Messe nach Braunfels .....da triffst du ne Menge "Scenegrössen" geb denen mal nen Bier aus und hör was sie zu sagen haben (wenn sie was sagen) ;-))

In diesem Sinne

Mac der immer noch keinen Stern auf dem Walk of Carp hat und damit dennoch recht glücklich ist.....

PS:
Auf Messen werden immer gerne Helfer gesucht
(der war nichtmal böse gemeint-bin halt Sarkast)


----------



## NickAdams (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: wie finde ich nen sponsor ???*

Dieter und Andal haben es schon auf den Punkt gebracht, nimm' ihre Worte zu Herzen. Vielleicht solltest du dich auch fragen, warum du ausgerechnet in dieser Szene nach Bewunderung und Anerkennung strebst?

So long,

Nick


----------



## savage28 (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: wie finde ich nen sponsor ???*

Sodel,ich fische auch seit 25 Jahren gezielt auf Karpfen und habe schon etliche gefangen und bin auch jede menge am tüfteln und am verbessern der Montagen,tauche regelmässig um die Wasserstrukturen zu suchen und zu deuten und und und...Aber was macht dich da so besonders??????<<ich bin halt ein normaler Angler wie es zu 100000 mal gibt.Und wofür braucht man einen Sponsor,der Sinn erschliesst mir sich nicht,nur um mal nen paar Bollen geschenkt zu bekommen,die ollen Messestände aufzubauen,nen paar Beiträge erstellen,und nie Zeit haben Angeln zu gehen,und der normal Job geht ja auch weiter,es muss ja Geld reinkommen.Nur weil man in der Szene dabei sein will,mir schwillt der Hals an,wenn ich das Wort Szene hört,weil wir alle über einen Kamm geschert werden,dank unseren super Testangler,die halt so gut wie alle Verboten überrennen und sich damit auch noch in diversen Heftchen präsentieren wie toll sie sind.
Genauso wie die Wunderknollen von den Koch,stinknormal TS Bollen mit nen bissl Struktur,weil alle Bollen im Prinzip gleich sind,Kochen ja eben alle nur mit Wasser.Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaber sind ja auch von Koch,is ja angeblich der Heilige Top Fischer im Universum,,,,Leute Leute Leute,kommt mal wieder ins Boot:vik::vik:


----------



## Professor Tinca (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: wie finde ich nen sponsor ???*

Da ist schon das erste Beispiel für oben Gesagtes.|rolleyes


----------



## micha84 (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: wie finde ich nen sponsor ???*

Erstmal braucht Ihr hier Ihn nicht in jedem Beitrag kritisieren wie "Schreibstil". Des weiteres gibt es nicht wirklich "Die Superstars" beim angeln, den einzigen wo ich aus der Szene kenne ist Auwa und den nur durch Fish 'n' Fun Sendung. Es mag sein das ich die Szene nicht beobachte aber das aus gutem Grund den die meiste Tricks oder Tipps sind totaler Schrott, die genau Tricks und Tipps wo man selber herausfindet behält man für sich selbst!!!

Was Sponserangeln angeht ist es schon eine harte Sache, der Herrsteller will Ergebnisse sehen und das am besten einen 20kg Karpfen mit dem Köder im Maul. Hat man längere Zeit nichts gefangen, was wohl auch besten Profi passiert wird man schnell Ersetzt. Den viele wollen das Hobby zum Beruf machen. Ich würde vorschlagen das du dich vielleicht als Guid versuchst und Seen anfährst wo ausserhalb von Deutschland sind. Solche Reisen sind sehr beliebt und bringt auch gutes Geld wen man Freche und Lustige Sprüche drauf hat und so kannst du auch vielleicht auch den Grössten Spezialisten was lehren!!!


----------



## Hardyfan (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: wie finde ich nen sponsor ???*



savage28 schrieb:


> ... von Koch,is ja angeblich der Heilige Top Fischer im Universum,,,,Leute Leute Leute,kommt mal wieder ins Boot:vik::vik:


 
Nöö, ist er nicht. Aber ein versierter, professioneller und guter Angler ist er allemal.
Dessen Video´s und Berichte schaue und lese sogar ich und habe - auf amüsante Art im übrigen - auch noch einiges gelernt.

Und sein (harter) Werdegang wurde ja schon beschrieben. Das nötigt Respekt ab.

Auf dessen Niveau musst Du erstmal kommen.


----------



## Tipp (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: wie finde ich nen sponsor ???*



atsm123 schrieb:


> es gibt nur ein Matze Koch



Ich finde Matze Koch auf jeden Fall super. Ich lese mir sehr gern seine Berichte durch und gucke gern auch mal seine Videos.
Vor allem Sachen wie die 100€-Aufgaben fand ich immer klasse. Sowas geht  natürlich nicht konform mit Werbung, in der es darum geht Leuten  möglichst teure Ausrüstung anzuschnacken. 
Er hat eine angenehme Art drauf Sachen zu erklären und auch sonst finde ich ihn sehr sympathisch. 
Werbeverträge sehe ich persönlich oft allgemein sehr kritisch aber auch Leute wie  Waffenproduzenten, Zuhälter, Boygroups und Werbeleute müssen halt  irgendwie ihr Geld verdienen.


----------



## Andal (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: wie finde ich nen sponsor ???*

Schaut Buben... das Problem Nr. 1 ist doch, dass bei so einem Thema alsbald kommt, "...so wie der und der...!" Alles was dabei herauskommen kann ist bestenfalls ein Plagiat und wie weit man es als Guttenberger bringt, zeigt die jüngste Geschichte. Gut, einen Auwa kriegt jeder hin. Man wickle sich einen alten Fetzen ums Hirn und sabble ohne Punkt und Komma. Das kriegt jeder hin.

Aber selbst mit einem Auwa ist der Markt mehr als gesättigt. Gleiches gilt für alle anderen. Zwei Kochs braucht auch keiner...!

Wenn also das Geschäft wirklich ein Geschäft werden soll, dann muss der Neue auch ein völlig neues Konzept der Selbstvermarktung mitbringen, oder er verteilt eben Probemurmeln auf drittklassigen Hausmessen!


----------



## Tipp (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: wie finde ich nen sponsor ???*



Andal schrieb:


> Schaut Buben... das Problem Nr. 1 ist doch, dass bei so einem Thema alsbald kommt, "...so wie der und der...!" Alles was dabei herauskommen kann ist bestenfalls ein Plagiat und wie weit man es als Guttenberger bringt, zeigt die jüngste Geschichte. Gut, einen Auwa kriegt jeder hin. Man wickle sich einen alten Fetzen ums Hirn und sabble ohne Punkt und Komma. Das kriegt jeder hin.
> 
> Aber selbst mit einem Auwa ist der Markt mehr als gesättigt. Gleiches gilt für alle anderen. Zwei Kochs braucht auch keiner...!
> 
> Wenn also das Geschäft wirklich ein Geschäft werden soll, dann muss der Neue auch ein völlig neues Konzept der Selbstvermarktung mitbringen, oder er verteilt eben Probemurmeln auf drittklassigen Hausmessen!



Naja, aber auch so ziemlich alle anderen Sportgrößen aus allen Bereichen hatten ja irgendwo ihre Idole und Vorbilder. 
In anderen Berufen ist das ja auch nicht immer anders. Jeder kennt ja Leute aus gewissen Branchen, von denen er überzeugt ist und versucht sich einiges von ihnen abzugucken oder anzueignen. Das können Kollegen oder Vorgesetzte oder Leute, die man gar nicht persönlich kennt sein. Man muss ja nicht alles eins zu eins kopieren, aber man kann sich doch schon von anderen inspirieren oder leiten lassen.


----------



## Andal (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: wie finde ich nen sponsor ???*

Dann musst du das so machen und deinen Kritkern und wenn du etwas Erfolg hast, auch deinen Neidern, den besten Ansatz bieten, dich in der Luft zu zerreissen!

Problem Nr. 2 ist dann der gut gesättigte Markt.

Heute kann jeder seine Weisheiten problemlos und ungehemmt verbreiten, was zu einer nicht unerheblichen Unübersichtlichkeit und zu laufend sinkender Qualität führt.


----------



## 3.2.1.mein Zander (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: wie finde ich nen sponsor ???*

Wer ist Matze Koch?
Habe von dem noch nie etwas bewusst wahrgenommen, muss ein Karpfenfütterer
sein, oder irre ich mich da? |rolleyes


----------



## Thunderstruck (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: wie finde ich nen sponsor ???*



Andal schrieb:


> Mein Tip:
> 
> Engagiere dich intensiv hier im Board zu deinem Thema, dann hast du vielleicht eine Chance, dass man mal auf dich aufmerksam wird. Matze Koch ging beispielsweise diesen Weg. Gute 10 Jahre lang. Und heute ist er, wer er ist.



Matze Koch war hier im Board aktiv?
Auf den Videos nen sehr netter, sympathischer Kerl.


----------



## Ulli3D (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: wie finde ich nen sponsor ???*

Sponsor oder Testangler, das ist hier die Frage. Wenn Du einen Sponsor suchst, dann halte Dich an einen Testangler in der Karpfenszene. Die haben alle ein paar Angler, die von ihnen mit Boilies versorgt werden, und die dann, wenn mal ein besserer Karpfen anbeißt, den Testangler anrufen damit der schnell dort hin fahren kann, sich mit dem Karpfen und ihrem Tackle fotografieren lassen und wieder ein Foto für einen Artikel hat. Oder Du darfst für ihn wochenlang mit Boilies der Marke xyz vorfüttern, damit er dann mal eben schnell einen dicken Karpfen fangen kann.

Oder aber Du wirst Testangler, dann bist Du fast jedes Wochenende auf irgendwelchen Hausmessen unterwegs und darfst Dich dann dort als Vertreter der Firma Angelschrott präsentieren. Klar, Du triffst dort immer die gleichen Kollegen von den anderen Firmen, hast also ein paar bekannte Gesichter, die Du in jedem Dorf triffst.

Ach ja, wie steht es neben Grammatik und Orthografie, die ja schon angesprochen wurden, mit Englisch in Wort und Schrift? Das wird heute auch schon standardmäßig vorausgesetzt.

Und, wenn mal eine Firma Testangler sucht, dann läuft das über Bewerbungen mit Lebenslauf etc. und anschließend kommen die Besten in ein Casting, wo neben Angeltechnik auch schriftliche Aufgaben zu lösen sind und wenn Du das dann geschafft hast, dann erhältst Du einen 1-Jahresvertrag und wenn Du nicht funktionierst, dann war es das.


----------



## 3.2.1.mein Zander (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: wie finde ich nen sponsor ???*



Thunderstruck schrieb:


> Matze Koch war hier im Board aktiv?
> Auf den Videos nen sehr netter, sympathischer Kerl.




Habe mir jetzt auch mal ein paar Filme angeschaut, findet man ja recht schnell beim googeln. Kann deinen Eindruck bestätigen, sympathisch.


----------



## Andal (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: wie finde ich nen sponsor ???*

Nein, der Matze hat seinen Weg astrein und ausschließlich bei Fisch und Fang gemacht. Und ja, er ist ein ganz pfundiger Kumpel!


----------



## Andal (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: wie finde ich nen sponsor ???*

Auf carparea.org schiebt der TE unter dem Pseudonym "meister" gleichzeitig seinen Freund vor, der einen Sponsor sucht. Dort glänzt er dann auch umgehend mit den Argumenten, die wir ihm hier vorgebracht haben.

Klarer Fall von Angel-Guttenbergerei!


----------



## Bassey (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: wie finde ich nen sponsor ???*

Sponsor nur um beim "Schwanzvergleich" endlich auch vorne mitreden zu können? Da geh ich lieber weiter mit "meinem Tackle" angeln und geh angeln wann ich will und nicht wenn es heißt "ich brauch nen Winterbericht, also in den nächsten 4 Wochen hockst du am Wasser" und das bei minus 10 Grad ^^


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: wie finde ich nen sponsor ???*

Der beste Sponsor ist dein Arbeitgeber in dem von dir erlernten Beruf! Oder sonstige Arbeitgeber. 

Aber niemals eine Angelgerätefirma. Das war vllt. mal vor 20-30 Jahren ein "guter" Job. 

Aber heute? No, never, niemals! Du wirst vom Endkunden gef..... wenn deine Tipps nicht funktionieren oder deine Montage (die es übrigens zu Genüge gibt) nicht richtig hakt.

Und du wirst von deinem Sponsor gef..... weil du sein Geraffel nicht an den Mann bringst.

Tolles Leben, aber viel schlechten Sex:q:q

Ach so... du hast _nur_ angeln gelernt.... Prima, wieder einer mehr für den_ ich_ arbeiten gehen muss.


----------



## Bassey (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: wie finde ich nen sponsor ???*



asphaltmonster schrieb:


> Ach so... du hast _nur_ angeln gelernt.... Prima, wieder einer mehr für den_ ich_ arbeiten gehen muss.



Ich sitze auch gerne 228 Stunden auf der Arbeit im Monat :q


----------



## boarischahias (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: wie finde ich nen sponsor ???*



dattelncarphunter schrieb:


> Ich suche einen Sponsor [...]. Würde daher gerne mein Wissen und meine Leidenschaft auch an andere Leute weitergeben.
> Vielleicht kann mich ja einer von euch  weitervermitteln, mir Tips geben oder anderes.



Mein Tip:
Schreib ein Buch und vermarkte es im Eigenverlag. "Print on Demand" machts möglich.

Gruß
Matthias


----------



## elbvertiefung (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: wie finde ich nen sponsor ???*

na das sind ja alles sehr hilfreiche antworten. da fragt einer wie er am besten an sponsoren kommt und zu 90 % kommen da antworten wie beschissen der job ist, las es sein das wird sowiso nichts. 

ich bin gespannt auf denjenigen der fragt wie man aale fängt, wird dem dann auch geraten lieber rotaugen zu stippen weil das einfacher ????

warum hilft denn den knaben keiner weiter, ich gehe mal davon aus, dass 90 % der antworter keine antwort haben. ich hab die lösung zwar auch nicht paratt, aber versuche es mal mit meinen wenigen wissen, oder auch unwissen, dem treadsteller weiter zu helfen.

ich würde es zunächst mit den möglichkeiten die du hast berichte mit fotos zu veröffentlichen. das kann hier im board, oder auch andere anglerforen sein, ebenso kannst du berichte an angelzeitschriften schicken. wichtig sind dabei immer aktuelle fotos. zeitgleich würde ich einfach mal mit meinen angelgeschäft meines vertrauen sprechen, ob ich dort nicht einfach mal fangfotos aufhängen darf, ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das ein angelgeschäft was gegen gute fotos hat. auf diesem wege hättest du die möglichkeit auch vertreter verschiedener marken auf dich aufmerksam zu machen, die eventuell noch testangler für ihre produckte suchen. 

ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass es immer so besch..... ist testangler zu sein, es wird immer viel rumgeschrien, wie bescheiden die das leben eines testangler oder dem angler der denn gesponnsert wird ist. aber wissen werden es wohl die wenigsten. sicherlich wird der testangler zeit am wasser investieren müssen und auch ergebnisse abliefern müssen. aber so wie du schreibst weist du sehr viel über das karpfenangeln, gehst auch viel und gerne los. deshalb las dier dein gedanken/traum nicht von anderen durch blödes gesappel zerstören, probiere es aus und mach deine eigene erfahrung, wenn es denn tatsächlich alles so grausam und schlimm sein sollte, kannst immernoch dein schlußstrich ziehen und die sache als hobby ohne nebenverdienst weiterbetreiben. nur kann ich mir nicht vorstellen das es immer alles nur über beziehung läuft, kein anderer ne chance hat mit seinem hobby mal nen € nebenbei zu verdienen. ich denke nicht das, dass anglerboard durch beziehung aufgebaut wurde, sondern das irgendjemand ne idee hatte und diese dann verwirklicht wurde. sicherlich hat es viel arbeit und zeit gekostet, aber heute lebt das anglerboard wohl auch mit, von sponsoren die hier ihre werbung schalten. wir die angler die hier schreiben provotieren durch einen erfahrungsaustausch der uns nichts kostet, aber in vielen lebenslagen was die angelei betrifft weiter hilft.


----------



## Tipp (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: wie finde ich nen sponsor ???*



Andal schrieb:


> Dann musst du das so machen und deinen Kritkern und wenn du etwas Erfolg hast, auch deinen Neidern, den besten Ansatz bieten, dich in der Luft zu zerreissen!
> 
> Problem Nr. 2 ist dann der gut gesättigte Markt.
> 
> Heute kann jeder seine Weisheiten problemlos und ungehemmt verbreiten, was zu einer nicht unerheblichen Unübersichtlichkeit und zu laufend sinkender Qualität führt.



Also nach dem was du sagst, hat es ja keinen Sinn darauf zu hoffen, dass man mal Fußballprofi oder Profirennfahrer wird, weil der Markt ja gesättigt ist. Am besten wäre ja dann man hört gleich auf seine Ziele zu verfolgen. 
In den meisten Firmen arbeiten auch mindestens zwei Leute, die höher qualifiziert sind als man selbst.
Damit wäre der Markt ja dann auch gesättigt.

Es lohnt sich also irgendwie nicht sich im Leben irgendwie anzustrengen oder Mühe zu geben, da es immer schon andere gibt, die die Position haben, die man selbst gern hätte.


----------



## Carras (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: wie finde ich nen sponsor ???*

Leute,

hier wurde doch schon alles dazu gesagt, wie es gehen könnte.
Schreiben, bewerben und abwarten.

Im CIF,..gab es mal nen Bericht von einigen dieser "Arbeitgeber".
Dort wurde einiges geschildert. Auch das, was hier schon öfters angesprochen wurde.
Viele wollen Testangler werden, weil sie es cool finden, weil sie meinen, dann etwas Besonderes unter den Anglern zu sein oder weil sie so, vergünstigt oder gar umsonst, an Material heran kommen können.

Fangbilder sind zwar u.U. wichtig fürs Bewerben. Aber die im Angelladen auszuhängen? Weiß nicht, ob das was bringt.
Sind das wirklich so viele leute, die sich das anschauen und vor allem,:  Vertreter?
Selbst wenn ich die Fanggalerien in den Fachmagazinen überfliege, fällt ganz schnell auf, daß dieses sehr viele "Testangler" sind, die mit ihren Bildchen Werbung machen wollen (sollen?).
Mich persönlich interessiert das nicht die Bohne, mit welchem Boilie die Fische z.B. gefangen wurden. 
Auch hab ich in einigen Angelläden, die tatsächlich Fangbilder hängen haben,...nur nebenbei mal ein oder zwei Blicke auf die Fotos geworfen. Und dann hab ich auch mehr den Fisch, als den Fänger betrachtet.


Viele Testangler im Karpfenbereich, fischen nicht unbedingt für Gerätehersteller, sondern für Baitfirmen. Das sind auch zweierlei paar Stiefel.

Gerätehersteller wie z.B. Fox, Shimano, Trakker, Chub, JRC, Daiwa, ESP usw. haben sicherlich nicht ohne Grund, Angler in ihren Reihen, die weltweit einen Namen haben.

Bei Baitherstellern wie z.B. Successful Baits, Xtremebaits, Selfmade Baits, Progressive Baiting, usw. (die ich im Gegensatz zu oben genannten Firmen, als kleine Betriebe bezeichnen würde) wirst Du solche "Weltnamen" nicht finden. Warum?... naja da muss man nur selber ein bisschen nachdenken, dann kommt man drauf.


Wie dem auch sei... diese kleineren Betriebe, haben letzten Endes ja auch keine Handelsvertreter die von Laden zu Laden ziehen. Von daher werden die Firmen da eher nicht auf einen Angler aufmerksam, nur weil da ein paar Fischbilder aushängen.


Kommt eben auch darauf an, bei welchen Firmen man unterkommen möchte.

Bei Shimano, Daiwa, Fox, Trakker und Co. wirds deutlich schwerer. Die können sich die "Creme de la Creme" der Angler aussuchen.
Und wenn man da, als im Moment noch völlig unbekannter", daher kommt, sind die Chancen dort sehr, sehr gering.

Etwas anders, mag das in kleinen Boilieschmieden sein.
Diese Firmchen gibt es wie "Sand am Meer". Aber, auch hier muss man eines sehen: Die kommen und gehen,...kommen und gehen,...
Viele träumen den Traum, als Boiliepapst den großen Treffer im Angelbereich zu landen, damit ihr Geld zu verdienen. Das Hobby zum Beruf machen,...das wär schon was feines.
Daß das in den wenigsten Fällen funktioniert,...sieht man eben an jenem "Kommen und Gehen", solcher kleinen Betriebe.

Und das ist eben der Punkt den Andal angesprochen hat. Sättigung.
Der Markt gibt eben nur eine bestimmte "Menge" her. Wie wo anders schon mal geschildert, liegt der Anteil an reinen Karpfenanglern, in Deutschland bei ca. 1 bis 1,5 % . Und dann schaue man sich alleine mal die Menge der kleinen Boilieschmieden in Deutschland an! die Rechnung kann nicht aufgehen.


Wer also den Wunsch hat, Testangler zu werden (warum auch immer), hat mit Sicherheit ein nicht ganz einfaches Vorhaben vor sich. Gerade im Karpfenbereich.

Aber an den TE mal gefragt: kann man irgendwo Artikel oder Berichte von Dir lesen?


----------



## 3.2.1.mein Zander (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: wie finde ich nen sponsor ???*

_*Lebt der TE noch?*_


----------



## flor61 (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: wie finde ich nen sponsor ???*

Hallo,

da ich diesen thread seit kurzem beobachte, auch mal was von mir.
Testangler ist "schön". Aber wie alles im Leben, alles ist ein Geben und Nehmen. Als Tester will man doch mal ein Festgehalt, von dem man leben kann, also mind. 1,500,00€ netto, macht so rund mind. 2.500€ brutto. Macht also 30.000,00€ Lohnkosten für den Sponsor im Jahr. Macht also bei einer Handelsspanne von 30%, drunter brauchst du kein Geschäft zu machen, eine Umsatzsteigerung von 100.000,00€ pro Jahr. Da hat die Fa. noch keinen Pfennig verdient.
So, jetzt bewerben gehen und eine Mindestumsatzsteigerung von 100.000,00€ den Firmen anbieten |kopfkrat, wenn man als Testangler einsteigt.
Also, bevor man sich mit solchen Gedanken beschäftigt, erstmal den Rechenschieber rausholen und die Sache von der anderen Seite betrachten und bewerten.
Zur Zeit ist ja ein Forenteilnehmer am Durchstarten, Veit Wilde. Er hat hier Superfangmeldungen, in der BLINKER schon einige sehr gute Berichte geschrieben. Das ist der richtige Weg.
Trotzdem, das Ziel nicht aus den Augen verlieren und viel Erfolg.

Petri


----------



## me_fo (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: wie finde ich nen sponsor ???*

Da wurde jetzt schon ne Menge geschrieben und was kam dabei heraus? 
Kurz gesagt: So ("wie finde ich nen sponsor ???") findet man keinen!

Ich würde mein Geld auch nicht anlegen bei, "hier ist ihr Geld sicher, das können sie uns ruhig Glauben".

Das wird ein hartes Stück Arbeit!!!

Viel Glück!


----------



## marcus7 (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: wie finde ich nen sponsor ???*

Ich glaube kaum, das den "Testanglern" über die wir hier sprechen ihre "Tätigkeit" in Euro "vergütet" wird.

Sie beziehen Tackle und/oder Köder für Lau bzw. vergünstigt.


mfg


----------



## j4ni (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: wie finde ich nen sponsor ???*

Moin,


eigentlich ein spannendes Thema und auch die doch recht vielen negativen Antworten finde ich recht interessant - zumal mich das Thema in gewissem Masse auch selbst betrifft. Aber nein, um etwaigen Spekulationen vorzubeugen: Ich bin weder Testfischer, noch offiziell gesponserter Angler oder "Team-Member" im Stalle von irgendjemandem. Ich bin auch nicht 100% sicher ob ich das sein will - allerdings zum Teil aus anderen Gründen, als die hier bereits genannten - aber das soll hier nicht Thema sein. 
Ich will dir und anderen "Interessenten" nicht ebenfalls aus meinen gut gepolsterten Schreibtischstuhl zurufen,: "Lass es mien Jung, das wird eh nichts", sondern versuchen ein paar Tipps und Anregungen in die richtige Richtung zu geben. Auch wenn viele der genannten Tipps und Warnungen durchaus berechtigt sind!

Als erstes muss ich jedoch auch nochmal betonen: Auch in der Angelindustrie (oder gerade?!) hat niemand (!!) etwas zu verschenken. Und noch wichtiger: Kaum jemand lebt tatsächlich von seinem "Job" in der Angelbranche allein, selbst die Großhändler die ich kenne, haben im echten Leben noch einen "richtigen" Beruf! Das gleiche gilt auch für die meisten Online-Shop-Betreiber, (Chef-)Redakteure und ganz besonders für die "gesponserten Angler". Das heißt also vergünstigte Produkte, sprich meist zum Händler-EK + Mehrwert: ja, auch mal das eine oder andere gratis, mit etwas Glück und Fleiß ein zweites Standbein durchaus machbar, vom Angeln allein leben: definitiv nein! Auch zB Matze Koch ist in erster Linie Redakteur und nicht "gesponserter Angler" - wobei ich zugeben muss, dass ich nichtmal weiß ob M. Koch einen Sponsor hat usw.

Als nächstes muss man (mehr oder weniger genau) definieren was du unter einem "Sponsor" verstehst und was genau du willst. Es ist ja schon angeklungen, dass es durchaus verschiedene Arten von im weitestem Sinne gesponserten Anglern gibt. Ganz oben in der Nahrungskette stehen Leute wie Terry Hearn, Frank Warwick oder Ian Chillkot. Wobei Tel und Chilly natürlich auch Autoren sind, aber eben auch Testangler. Und zwar solche die wohl auch tatsächlich Einfluss auf die Produktion haben und eben Produkte vor der Markteinführung testen. Aber schon ganz oben muss man tatsächlich fragen wie viel Einfluss die Jungs denn tatsächlich auf ein Produkt haben - aber das ist ein anderes Thema. Ganz unten in der Nahrungskette der gesponserten Angler, stehen dann wohl die Teamangler, deren einzige Funktion darin besteht, ein bestimmtes Kontingent an Boilies bei einer meist relativ unbekannten Firma zu einem (leicht) vergünstigen Kurs abnehmen zu dürfen (müssen). Dazwischen gibt es aber zahlreiche Nischen, die alle mehr oder weniger nach dem Prinzip "Ware gegen Dienstleistung" ablaufen. Wie nun Ware und Dienstleistung im Verhältnis stehen gestaltet sich durchaus unterschiedlich. So bekommt man bei Firma X vielleicht einen bestimmten Wert an Tackle zum EK dafür, dass man ein Wochenende mit auf eine Messe fährt oder man bekommt Y Kilo Boilie dafür, dass man den Boiliehersteller in einem Artikel erwähnt. Auch die Art und Weise wie dies geregelt ist, gestaltet sich komplett unterschiedlich, so haben einige gesponserte Angler einen mehrseitigen Arbeitsvertrag in dem alles genau geregelt ist was von dem Teamangler erwartet wird und welche Gegenleistung ihn dafür erwartet, andere wiederum haben nur ein loses, mündliches Arrangement. Wie viel so ein mündlicher Vertrag wert ist, hängt davon ab wie gut man sich kennt und versteht. Beide Arten und sämtliche Zwischenstufen haben ihre Vor- und Nachteile. Am wichtigsten ist jedoch mMn das Vertrauensverhältnis zwischen beiden Parteien!

Letzten Endes erwartet der "Sponsor" immer, eine mehr oder weniger professionell ausgeführte Dienstleistung, die er von dir billiger bekommt als von einem Fachmann bzw. Profi. Diese Dienstleistungen reichen von den verschiedensten Formen von Werbung, vom Nennen des Sponsors in einer Forensignatur bis hin zum kompletten Entwickeln und Designen einer Werbestrategie, über repräsentative Tätigkeiten und dem regionalen Vertrieb bis hin zu mehr oder weniger schwerer körperlicher Arbeit im Lager oder auf Messen. Ob der Teamangler nun angeln kann oder überhaupt angeln geht, ist dabei erstmal nebensächlich. Anstatt diese Dienstleistung nun mit Bargeld zu vergüten, erhält der gesponserte Angler für seine Arbeit (!) in den aller, aller, allermeisten Fällen Produkte des Herstellers zum vergünstigen Preis oder seltener kostenlos. Tatsächlich Produkte umsonst dafür, dass man Produkt oder Hersteller XYV auf der Mütze stehen hat, bekommt wohl niemand. Denn was nützt es einem Sponsor wenn Angler Z irgendwo im Nirgendwo hockt und die tollsten Fische fängt (und das natürlich ausschließlich mit den Produkten von XYV) aber es niemand mitbekommt?

Wie oben bereits geschrieben, kann kaum jemand alleine von seinem Sponsor leben, d.h. also, dass die wie auch immer geartete Dienstleistung neben dem normalen Job (und Sozialleben) passieren muss. Dies führt dann nicht selten dazu, dass man auf einmal deutlich weniger Zeit am Wasser verbringt als zuvor.

Naja, all das sollte dich jedoch nicht abschrecken, sondern nur nochmal vor Augen führen, dass der gesponserte Angler nicht immer der glücklichere Angler ist . Allerdings hat das Leben des gesponserten Anglers (angeblich) auch Vorzüge, so lernt man bei der vielen Sklavenarbeit auf den Messen auch unheimlich viele Leute (Leidensgenossen) kennen, bekommt Produkte günstiger (auch wenn der "Sponsor" nicht selten bemüht ist auch an seinen Leuten noch ein kleines bisschen zu verdienen oder zumindest kein Minus zu machen), wenn man Glück (?) hat, darf man mal an Gewässern angeln, die ansonsten nur unter der Hand gehandelt werden, manchmal fährt man mit der ganzen Rasselbande irgendwo ins Ausland zum Fischen und man bekommt einen Einblick hinter die Kulissen des Angelzirkus. Ob man dafür seine Zeit und seinen Namen opfern möchte, das muss jeder selbst wissen. Einige unangenehme Nebenwirkungen sind: Neid (meist aus Unwissenheit), einem wird am Wasser mehr auf die Finger geschaut, manche Leute machen einen Bogen um euch, man ist nicht mehr überall willkommen und kaum jemand wird euch noch einen Hotspot oder einen Geheimtipp anvertrauen. Achja, der größte Nachteil ist natürlich ein Haufen Arbeit der schlecht vergütet wird.

Aber wie wird man denn nun Testangler/Teamangler/gesponsort? In meinen Augen ist das wichtigste, schlicht und einfach Vitamin B! Im Ernst, nicht wenige gesponserte Angler sind der Kumpel, Bekannte oder die Kescherhilfe von irgendjemandem, der bereits einen Namen im Karpfenangelzirkus hat. Grundsätzlich finde ich das überhaupt nicht schlimm, man sollte sich dessen nur steht's bewusst sein. Bei manchen mittlerweile gesponserten Anglern ist Vitamin B lediglich ein Beschleuniger gewesen, andere haben weiterhin den Ruf als Schatten von XY oder werden von XY durch geschleppt. Fakt ist jedoch, dass sich viele, viele Leute in der Angelbranche/Karpfenszene untereinander mehr oder weniger gut kennen und vieles auf dem altbewährten Prinzip "Die eine Hand wäscht die andere" basiert.

Falls man dieses Vitamin B nicht von Haus aus mitbringt, gestaltet es sich schon schwieriger einen Fuß in die Tür zu bekommen. Ein guter Ansatzpunkt sind hier sicherlich die etlichen Messen, hier kann man einige Kontakte knüpfen - allerdings eher indem man sich eben als Arbeitssklave zum auf- oder abbauen anbietet und nicht mehr so oft über "Mal zwischen durch nen Bier/Kaffee trinken". Aber auch außerhalb der Messesaison lohnt es sich, einfach mal "einen bekannten Angler" anzusprechen oder anzuschreiben. Man munkelt in den meisten Fällen handelt es sich bei der Spezies "gesponserter Angler" auch nur um Menschen und die meisten die ich kenne sind obendrein auch noch nett. Müssen sie ja auch sein, denn ein schlechtes Sozialverhalten steht keinem in einer repräsentativen Funktion gut zu Gesicht. Aber Vorsicht! Auch hier gelten die Regeln der Höflichkeit und gegenseitiger Rücksichtnahme und jemanden auf die Nerven fallen, wird euch wohl auch nicht viel weiterhelfen - im Gegenteil. 

Höflichkeit und Rücksichtnahme sind ein Punkt, der ebenfalls von einem potentiellen Sponsor erwartet wird. Dies gilt nicht nur auf Messen, sondern auch am Wasser und mittlerweile besonders im Netz. Wer durch schlechte Umgangsformen oder Pöbeleien auffällt, wird es schwer haben. Dazu zählt auch, dass man sich bemüht einigermaßen korrekt hinsichtlich Grammatik und Rechtschreibung zu schreiben. Allerdings muss ich zugeben, dass dieser Punkt leider nicht so hoch bewertet wird, wie er eigentlich sollte.

Deutlich wichtiger hingegen ist, dass man auffällt. Wie schon oben bereits genannt sind Beiträge in einem Forum mittlerweile ein guter Einstieg, da auch potentiellen Sponsoren von Zeit zu Zeit in einige Foren schauen - manche mehr, manche deutlich weniger. In einigen Foren treiben sich auch der ein oder andere gesponserte Angler herum, die dann wiederum ihrerseits ggf. Kontakt zu einem aufnehmen oder den Sponsor im Falle eines Falles auf den User aufmerksam machen. Grundsätzlich reicht es hier jedoch nicht mal eine gute Antwort zu geben, sondern man sollte schon über einen längeren Zeitraum mit guten Antworten und im Idealfall auch noch guten Fängen aufwarten können. Und das konstant.
Der nächste Schritt wären dann Beiträge/Artikel für eine Online Plattform oder Zeitschrift. Einige Baitfirmen veröffentlichen auch Fangbilder und Fangberichte ihrer Kunden. Hier trennt sich auch oft schon die Spreu vom Weizen, denn nur zu schnell wird deutlich wenn jemand schreiben kann. Und, das habe ich an anderer Stelle schon mal gesagt, gut schreiben ist auch Arbeit! Das macht man nicht mal so in ein paar Minuten nebenbei, sondern, anders als eine Antwort in einem Forum, braucht ein "guter" Text neben einem persönlichen Stil, vor allem einen gelungenen Aufbau und Sprachgebrauch.
Sozusagen als letzte Stufe der Veröffentlichungen kommen dann Artikel und Beiträge in den Printmedien. Falls nicht schon vorher festgestellt, so wird man jetzt merken, dass man nicht nur gut schreiben und fangen muss, sondern, dass auch die Ansprüche an die gemachten Fotos deutlich höher hinsichtlich Qualität von sowohl kreativer als auch technischer Seite sind. Die Investition in eine Digitale Spiegelreflexkamera und ggf. ein Buch oder Kurs welches den Gebrauch näher erläutert, ist auf dieser Stufe mMn durchaus sinnvoll und angezeigt. Ansonsten scheitern einige Veröffentlichungen schlicht am fehlen der passenden Bilder. Ein guter Kontakt zu anderen Autoren und vor allem natürlich den Verlegern hilft hier, den schnell auftretenden Frust zu vermeiden oder zumindest zu minimieren. Denn ein Magazin wird nicht etwa erst im Monat vor der Veröffentlichung zusammengestellt, sondern in der Regel stehen die Ausgaben bereits etwa drei Ausgaben vor dem Veröffentlichungstermin fest. Zumindest vom Gerüst und den meisten Texten her. Wer also zB einen Artikel zum Angeln im Hochsommer schreiben möchte, der sollte diesen bereits im Winter einreichen, damit er auch zur passenden Jahreszeit veröffentlicht werden kann. Dass heißt, dass man die Bilder für eben jenen "Hochsommer"-Artikel nun bereits im Kasten haben muss IM WINTER! Alternativ hat man schon mehrere Artikel in dem Magazin veröffentlicht und der Chef-Redakteur drückt zwei Augen zu und wartet bis kurz vor Druckbeginn auf die letzten Sommerfotos - da sollte man aber nicht von ausgehen. Etwas Luft für einen "besonderen Artikel" ist zwar noch, aber man sollte realistisch genug sein um zu erkennen, dass die eben nur für Ausnahmefälle zutreffen dürfte. Wer mit dem Gedanken spielt einen Artikel in der Fachpresse zu veröffentlichen, ist in jedem Falle gut beraten bereits im Vorfeld abzuklären welche Voraussetzungen gegeben sein müssen, damit ein Artikel überhaupt veröffentlicht werden kann. Man sollte sich auch im klaren sein, dass der Artikel in vielen Fällen noch von einem Redakteur "korrigiert" wird, dieses editieren reicht vom schlichten Berichtigen der Rechtschreibung und Grammatik (so manches Wort wird auch ins Falsche korrigiert, was einen besonders ärgert, wenn man seinen Text im Vorfeld bereits mehrmals hat gegenlesen lassen...), oft wird auch hier und da noch einiges gekürzt oder aber verändert. Ihr solltet bereits im Vorfeld abklären ob und was editiert wird und das am besten schriftlich. Einen Autorenvertrag, so wie zB bei wissenschaftlichen Publikationen üblich, gibt es meines Wissens nach bei keinem der deutschen Fachmagazine, oder? Auch das Honorar bewegt sich nicht unbedingt in den Größenordnungen die bei anderen Fachmagazinen gezahlt werden, allerdings über dem was die meisten wissenschaftlichen Publikationen bringen  Was es für einen Artikel tatsächlich gibt, hängt von verschiedenen Faktoren ab und kann von Text zu Text - sowie auch Magazin zu Magazin - durchaus unterschiedlich sein. Dass das Honorar auch von den oft angepriesenen "bis zu YXZ Euro" abweicht, sollte auch klar sein. Reich wird man mit Fachartikeln über's Karpfenangeln mit Sicherheit nicht. Und ob die Relation zwischen Nutzen und Aufwand gegeben ist, sei mal dahin gestellt. Sobald man aber mehrere Artikel (gut oder schlecht) veröffentlicht hat, beginnt man alleine durch das regelmäßige Auftreten (unabhängig von der Qualität) für etwaige Sponsoren interessant zu werden.

Sicherlich ist ein "Einstieg" als gesponserter Angler in einem Team von einem eher unbekannten Label ein Einstieg, allerdings sollte man hier darauf achten, dass man tatsächlich auch hinter den beworbenen Produkten steht und nicht jedem der mit einer Tüte Boilies winkt hinterher läuft. Dann verliert man schnell auch das letzte bisschen Glaubwürdigkeit und hat mehr verloren als gewonnen. Gerade das ständige hin und her in der deutschen Testangler-Szene verleiht dem ganzen Spektakel doch einiges an Unterhaltungswert, besonders wenn dann "Produkte seit Jahren getesten/verwendet/usw. werden" und in KW12 Produkt XY unheimlich toll ist und in KW15 dann doch eher das Konkurrenzprodukt. Dazu kommt noch, dass, meiner Meinung nach, der deutschen Szene etwas an Professionalität und Bewusstsein der Außenwirkungen der eigenen Handlungen fehlt. So sind etwas auch in UK ständige Wechselspielchen nicht soo ungewöhnlich, für gewöhnlich laufen diese aber etwas leiser und mit weniger Schlammschlacht und Selbstdarstellung ab.

Naja, aber das Kapitel "Wie verhält man sich als gesponserter Angler" wollen wir hier mal lieber nicht öffnen...

Ich hoffe das Geschriebene hilft dir ein wenig weiter. Wichtig ist noch, dass du dir selbst treu bleibst und dich nicht verstellst oder verbiegst nur um ein Kilo Boilies ein paar Cent billiger zu bekommen. Die Erfahrungen zeigen zum einen, dass die Halbwertszeit solcher Testangler doch eher gering ist und du willst ja schließlich nicht nur eine weitere "Tackle-Hure" werden, oder?


In diesem Sinne, viel Spaß am Wasser! Den sollte man nämlich auch auf gar keinen Fall verlieren...


----------



## carphunter1678 (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: wie finde ich nen sponsor ???*

J4ni wie lange hastdu geschrieben ??


gruß Dennis


----------



## flor61 (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: wie finde ich nen sponsor ???*

@j4ni

Super Text, sauberer Inhalt. Hat Spass gemacht, zu lesen.

Petri


----------



## marcus7 (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: wie finde ich nen sponsor ???*

Danke Jan, jetzt tun mir meine Augen weh:q

Klasse geschrieben!


----------



## j4ni (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: wie finde ich nen sponsor ???*

Danke, freut mich wenn es hilft!

Achso: Und geschrieben habe ich daran viel zu lange, wenn ich mir den restlichen Stapel Arbeit auf meinem Schreibtisch so anschaue


----------



## carp12 (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: wie finde ich nen sponsor ???*

@dattelncarphunter
Also das Thema "Testangler" ist so ne Sache für sich! Andal und Dieter haben die Kritikpunkte sehr genau getroffen! Ich hatte schon die Gelegenheit,mit einem Ex-Fieldtester zu reden,ein hartes Brot,ehrlich.
Du musst immer 100% hinter deinem Sponsor und dessen Produkte stehen,auch wenn du manchmal von dessen Funktionalität nicht so überzeugt bist. Diese Loyalität wird von dir erwartet.Du kannst nicht mehr dann fischen,wann und wo du willst,es wird dir von deinem Sponsor vorgegeben.Fängst du dann einmal einen richtigen Biggie,ist es bei manchen Sponsoren (wie gesagt,das sind Erzählungen eines Ex-Fieldtesters) so geregelt,das du als Tester ihn beachrichtigen musst,er kommt dann mit seinem Gefolge ans Wasser und lässt sich mit *Deinem* Fisch ablichten! Und während du nur die Arbeit hattest,erntet er die Lorbeeren! Auch untereinander herrscht Neid und Missgunst,keiner gönnt dem anderen den Erfolg.Bist du bereit,das zu akzeptieren? Ich denke nein,weil du ein Hunter mit Leib und Seele bist. Bleib so wie du bist,fange weiter deine Dicken und lass uns hier im Board an deinen Erfolgen teilhaben und uns mit dir darüber freuen.

so long,and tight lines


----------



## colognecarp (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: wie finde ich nen sponsor ???*

An meinem Pool bin ich so zimlich der einzige der nicht von irgendwem gesponset wird, und das ist auch gut so. Den Zirkus können die anderen gerne mit machen nur damit sie die Boilies für die hälfte bekommen. Ich bin stolz drauf frei zu sein und das werde ich auch immer bleiben. Ich kann mir wenigstens mal ein Bier am Wasser trinken ohne direkt negativ auf zu fallen :q


----------



## carp12 (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: wie finde ich nen sponsor ???*

@colognecarp|good:#r

Rrrrichtig!! Auch für mich bedeutet Karpfenangeln Freiheit.Mit guten,gleichgesinnten Freunden schöne Stunden am Wasser erleben! Erfolge und Misserfolge zu teilen,ein Bierchen trinken,die fünf gerade sein lassen und der stressigen Arbeitswelt zu entfliehen,um zu relaxen und neue Kraft zu tanken!


----------



## j4ni (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: wie finde ich nen sponsor ???*

Moinsen,

sicherlich ist Loyalität bei JEDEM Arbeitgeber gefordert. Ich kenne einige Testangler von denen wird erwartet am Wasser Bier zu trinken, da würde es auffallen wenn die mal kein Bier trinken  und die haben sich gefälligst selbst mit den Fischen abzulichten...Spass und Freiheiten haben die auch zu genüge. Wie gesagt kommt halt immer auch auf den jeweiligen Sponsor an und die Spannweite wie die "Arbeitsbedingungen" und Anforderungen an den Angler reichen von...bis...


----------



## colognecarp (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: wie finde ich nen sponsor ???*



carp12 schrieb:


> @colognecarp|good:#r
> 
> Rrrrichtig!! Auch für mich bedeutet Karpfenangeln Freiheit.Mit guten,gleichgesinnten Freunden schöne Stunden am Wasser erleben! Erfolge und Misserfolge zu teilen,ein Bierchen trinken,die fünf gerade sein lassen und der stressigen Arbeitswelt zu entfliehen,um zu relaxen und neue Kraft zu tanken!



Das Posting ist aber besser als meins  Das gerät immer sowas von in vergessenheit. Meine rechte hälfte und ich haben das Thema offt diskutiert und für uns ist einfach klar das wir nach der Arbeit nicht weiter Arbeiten wollen, keinen Stess wenn mal nichts beißt oder lange kein Biggi im Netz war, nicht immer unbedingt bis zur letzten Min. fischen die man Zeit hat. Das mussten wir uns aber auch erstmal erarbeiten, die letzten 2 Jahre waren bei uns ganz schön abgedreht, da mussten wir uns erstmal von runter holen |uhoh:

Gruß
Patrick


----------



## colognecarp (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: wie finde ich nen sponsor ???*



j4ni schrieb:


> Moinsen,
> 
> sicherlich ist Loyalität bei JEDEM Arbeitgeber gefordert. Ich kenne einige Testangler von denen wird erwartet am Wasser Bier zu trinken, da würde es auffallen wenn die mal kein Bier trinken  und die haben sich gefälligst selbst mit den Fischen abzulichten...Spass und Freiheiten haben die auch zu genüge. Wie gesagt kommt halt immer auch auf den jeweiligen Sponsor an und die Spannweite wie die "Arbeitsbedingungen" und Anforderungen an den Angler reichen von...bis...



Ist richtig, bei uns sitzen sie auch mit Jim beam Cola oder schlimmer vorm Bivvy. Vorbilder sind die wenigsten von den heiligen Teamanglern, das finde ich noch das schlimmste daran


----------



## Hardyfan (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: wie finde ich nen sponsor ???*



Andal schrieb:


> Auf carparea.org schiebt der TE unter dem Pseudonym "meister" gleichzeitig seinen Freund vor, der einen Sponsor sucht. Dort glänzt er dann auch umgehend mit den Argumenten, die wir ihm hier vorgebracht haben.
> 
> Klarer Fall von Angel-Guttenbergerei!


 
Der TE war gestern - 21.35 Uhr zuletzt online. Er hat es bisher - bis auf einen Post - nicht mal für nötig erachtet, die Mühe, die sich hier einige gemacht haben, mit einem Beitrag zu würdigen.
kv - kannst vergessen


----------



## flasha (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: wie finde ich nen sponsor ???*



Hardyfan schrieb:


> Der TE war gestern - 21.35 Uhr zuletzt online. Er hat es bisher - bis auf einen Post - nicht mal für nötig erachtet, die Mühe, die sich hier einige gemacht haben, mit einem Beitrag zu würdigen.
> kv - kannst vergessen



Vielleicht hat er ja schon einen Sponsor gefunden und er hat die Zeit nicht mehr für das Board .:q


----------



## carp12 (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: wie finde ich nen sponsor ???*

@j4ni

Ist das Angeln nicht in erster Linie ein Hobby(übrigens das schönste überhaupt)? Dieses kommerziell zu betreiben bedeutet doch wieder Stress,Regeln und ein Muss! Es dreht sich wieder alles um Verkaufszahlen und dem Streben nach Erfolg,wie im Job halt! Zum Thema Vorbild,ich orientiere mich nicht nach anderen,sondern handle selbst nach meinem eigenen Vorbild.Das heißt:Kein Müll am Wasser zurücklassen (habe immer Mülltüten dabei),keine Eigriffe in die Natur,also Äste abschneiden,anderen Anglern mit dem nötigen Respekt begegnen,freundlich und aufgeschlossen sein......usw.! Diese Dinge sind für mich ein absolutes Muss! Mein Motto ist:Was ich ans Wasser tragen kann,das kann ich auch wieder mit nach Hause nehmen.


----------



## carp12 (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: wie finde ich nen sponsor ???*

@Hardyfan

Manche Leute können oder wollen sich eben nicht
zu ihren eigenen Themen stellen.Aber das Leben ist nicht immer
rosarot. Meinungen wie von dir oder Andal sollte man immer in seine Gedanken mit einbeziehen,weil objektiv und neutral.Man vergisst bei solchen Vorhaben gerne die Realität!


----------



## Notung (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: wie finde ich nen sponsor ???*

Hallo,
@dattelcarphunter, stelle doch mal ein paar Bilder ein,
ob diese überhaupt gut genug sind um sie abzudrucken!!

Gruß


----------



## minne6 (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: wie finde ich nen sponsor ???*

Du kannst dir ein paar Bilder von ihm bei den Fangmeldungen anschauen. Einfach mal seine letzten Beiträge durchforsten ;-)


----------



## Notung (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: wie finde ich nen sponsor ???*

Hallo,
na die Bilder sind ja nicht gerade der Hitt!!!:m

Du hast ganz schön große Finger!!!:q:q:q

Sag mir lieber wo du angelst dann bekommst von mir 25kg Mais.

Zu mehr wird es nicht reichen!!!
Höchstens noch zum Werbeschild von deinem Händler.

Gruß


----------



## j4ni (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: wie finde ich nen sponsor ???*



carp12 schrieb:


> @j4ni
> 
> Ist das Angeln nicht in erster Linie ein Hobby(übrigens das schönste überhaupt)? Dieses kommerziell zu betreiben bedeutet doch wieder Stress,Regeln und ein Muss! Es dreht sich wieder alles um Verkaufszahlen und dem Streben nach Erfolg,wie im Job halt! Zum Thema Vorbild,ich orientiere mich nicht nach anderen,sondern handle selbst nach meinem eigenen Vorbild.Das heißt:Kein Müll am Wasser zurücklassen (habe immer Mülltüten dabei),keine Eigriffe in die Natur,also Äste abschneiden,anderen Anglern mit dem nötigen Respekt begegnen,freundlich und aufgeschlossen sein......usw.! Diese Dinge sind für mich ein absolutes Muss! Mein Motto ist:Was ich ans Wasser tragen kann,das kann ich auch wieder mit nach Hause nehmen.



Hä? Wieso ich jetzt? Stimme dir aber absolut zu, zum Glück gibt es aber auch im Lager derer, die im weitesten Sinne zu "gesponserten" Angler, einige gibt die ebenso denken!


----------



## Carphunter2401 (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: wie finde ich nen sponsor ???*

zum te:

um testangler werden zu können brauchst vitamin b oder sehr gute und konstande fänge.

wir reden hier nicht von fischen von 10-18kg sondern im jahr solltest locker 3-5  20kg + fische vorweisen können und das auch noch an verschiedenen gewässern.

die bilder sollten ansprechend sein, also der fisch darf nicht abgeschnitten sein keine rute drauf u.s.w.

viele stellen das sich voll locker vor,da fang ich mal eben 5x 10kg fische dan nehmen die mich schon.


bei verschiedenen firmen beckommst du nen vertarg in diesem darfst dir dan für xyz betrag tackel kaufen.

musst aber auf messen,eröfnungen und soweiter vor ort sein,das heist verlorene angelzeit.

zum fischen: du bist ständig unter druck,musst fische vorweisen machst du das nicht ist dein vertarg irgend wann weg.

dan kommt der neid der freunde, es werden gewässer veraten alle renen hin kein enspanntes fischen mehr.

ich kenn ein paar jungs persönlich,die sind mehr beim fischen wie daheim,nur um xyz bigi zu fangen  um dem druck stand zuhalten.


schick einfach deine bewerbung(lebenslauf,angelwerdegang fischbilder mal an oliver hasselhoff,oder bernhard killian,max nollert,tomislav popovisch,blacklabelbaits.

bin gespannt auf die antworten von deiner bewerbung


----------



## colognecarp (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: wie finde ich nen sponsor ???*

Na das man Müll mit nimmt sollte ja auch selbstverständlich sein, nur mal einen Ast absägen ?? Ich bin gelernter Gärtner und wenn ich eh schon mitten im Wald sintze tut es dem Baum nicht weh einen Ast ab zu sägen, eher im gegenteil,nennt man im Fachchinesich verjüngungsschnitt, aber hat ja nichts mit dem Thema zu tun, fand ich nur ganz lustig  Herrilich das es in 2 Tagen wieder mit meinen Selbstgedrehten Klickern zum See geht, Teamangler Myself :q


----------



## carphunter1678 (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: wie finde ich nen sponsor ???*

Ich muss mal kurz Off-Topic weil, der TE war jetzt bestimmt 20 Minuten online.
Er war die ganze Zeit in diesem Thread, und er Antwortet nicht ?


gruß Dennis


----------



## TropicOrange (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: wie finde ich nen sponsor ???*



Notung schrieb:


> Hallo,
> na die Bilder sind ja nicht gerade der Hitt!!!:m


 

och, die Freundin vom TE sieht schonmal nicht verkehrt aus...  Vielleicht lässt sich die ja irgendwie in den Sponsorvertrag mit einbauen *hust* |bigeyes


----------



## dattelncarphunter (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: wie finde ich nen sponsor ???*

einen schönen guten abend erstmal!!

besten dank für eure zahlreichen antworten. habe sehr viele argumente und kritiken aufgenommen  und darüber lange nachgedacht, was viele von euch geschrieben haben.schreibe jetzt erst zurück ,da ich die letzten tage viel gearbeitet habe und mir zeit für ne antwort lassen wollte.


mein ziel testangler ist und sollte eigentlich ein start sein, um produkte zu testen und das marketing kennenzulernen (halt das geschäft) .dachte wäre ein guter start um überhaupt erstmal zu sehen  wie hart die ganze geschichte überhaupt ist.nein ich bin auch kein schmarotzer ,der testangler werden möchte um möglichst billig / um sonst an tackle oder köder  zu kommen. ja ich bin arbeitstätig und arbeite als bauleitender monteur ,habe also mein eigenverdienst um mich selbst zu finanzieren. finde es aber echt schade, dass viele von euch nur  rumkacken , alles nur schlecht reden ,anstatt ne hilfsreiche antwort zu schreiben.

habe meine entscheidung getroffen mich hier  mehr  reinzuhängen und mal den ein oder anderen bericht  zu schreiben.könnt ja dann auch eure meinungen individuell abgeben und kretik üben.denke auf diesen weg habe ich die grössten chancen mich interessant zu machen und trotz allem meinen stil treu zu bleiben.


----------



## colognecarp (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: wie finde ich nen sponsor ???*

Letzt endlich kann er froh sein das er so kompetente Antworten auf das Thema bekommen hat, das Angelboard ist immer für eine überaschung gut


----------



## tarpoon (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: wie finde ich nen sponsor ???*

na prima. los gehts... freu mich auf dein engagement


----------



## colognecarp (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: wie finde ich nen sponsor ???*

ich bin mit meinen antworten wohl immer was zu langsam  jo torpoon, was gutes zu lesen würde dem Board nicht schaden. Ich lese lieber als zu schreiben


----------



## Carphunter2401 (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: wie finde ich nen sponsor ???*

so gehts mir auch,lange texste  sind nicht so mein ding,eher live berichte hunter treffen .

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/member.php?u=64534


----------



## dattelncarphunter (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: wie finde ich nen sponsor ???*

na was ist denn da im busch


----------



## colognecarp (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: wie finde ich nen sponsor ???*

Ej nicht Öffentlich hatten wir ausgemacht  Aber den Jan hätte ich auch gerne mit an Board


----------



## Carphunter2401 (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: wie finde ich nen sponsor ???*

ist es ja nicht , hab ihn per pn grad angeschrieben keine angst nur ausgewälte beckommen ne pn.

so geändert


----------



## Notung (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: wie finde ich nen sponsor ???*

Hallo,
@dattelhunter, entweder du machst eine DVD so wie Mark Dörner!! Oder du schreibst was über die Kölner Seen!!:q:q

So bist du ganz schnell bekannt und bekommst mit Sicherheit einen Vertrag!!

Gruß


----------



## Ralle 24 (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: wie finde ich nen sponsor ???*



dattelncarphunter schrieb:


> einen schönen guten abend erstmal!!
> 
> besten dank für eure zahlreichen antworten. habe sehr viele argumente und kritiken aufgenommen  und darüber lange nachgedacht, was viele von euch geschrieben haben.schreibe jetzt erst zurück ,da ich die letzten tage viel gearbeitet habe und mir zeit für ne antwort lassen wollte.
> 
> ...




Mal meinen Senf dazu.

Ich finde überhaupt nix verwerfliches an Deinem Ziel. Wenn jemand Spass und Freude daran hat, warum nicht. Die Sicherung der Existenz hängt nicht daran und wenn man merkt, dass es doch nicht so der Bringer ist, kann man jederzeit aufhören.

Das "wie" ist eigentlich auch ganz simpel.

Du musst halt auf Dich aufmerksam machen. Viele gute Berichte in allen möglichen Foren und Zeitschriften, vor allem regelmäßig. Sehr gute Bilder und ein angenehm lesbarer Schreibstil sind Voraussetzung. Rechtschreibung ist - obgleich die Auseinandersetzung damit heute offenbar nicht so beliebt ist - ebenfalls extrem wichtig, aber dafür gibt es ja Programme. 

Kurz, bevor man die Chance bekommt Produkte vermarkten zu helfen, muss man sich selbst vermarkten. Und das geht auch nicht mit einem völlig anonymen Nick. Zumindest müssen Deine Berichte mit Deinem realen Namen signiert sein, denn *den* willst *Du* ja vermarkten.

Mit guten Fängen alleine ist es nicht getan, das komplette Paket muss stimmen. 

Alles lesen, was es zu lesen gibt um Lücken und Chancen zu erkennen. Jeden Tag nach neuen Möglichkeiten suchen, Deinen Namen positiv bekannt zu machen. Aus Kritik lernen, nur das ausfiltern was Dich weiterbringt und den Rest ignorieren und sich ständig verbessern.

Sowas:

 "_finde es aber echt schade, dass viele von euch nur  rumkacken_" 

ist z.B. ein no go für die Außenwirkung. Mit diesem einen Teilsatz kannst Du Dir monatelange Arbeit kaputtmachen. 

Ergo recht simpel in der Strategie.

Aber auch sehr langwierig, arbeitsintensiv und mit großer Disziplin verbunden. 

Ich bin, entgegen der Meinung vieler, der Ansicht dass gute Werbeträger extrem gesucht sind. Um "gut" zu sein, muss man sich aber von der Masse derer, die es zum "Testangler" geschafft haben, unterscheiden. In dem Bereich trennt sich die Spreu vom Weizen. Die allermeisten werden zum Kofferträger und hören früher oder später wieder auf. Nur ganz, ganz wenige schaffen es mit harter Arbeit und sicher auch einer guten Portion Selbstdarstellungspotential (im positiven Sinn) wirklich an die Spitze.

Warum solltest Du das nicht schaffen, oder zumindest den Versuch unternehmen?


----------



## colognecarp (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: wie finde ich nen sponsor ???*



Notung schrieb:


> Hallo,
> @dattelhunter, entweder du machst eine DVD so wie Mark Dörner!! Oder du schreibst was über die Kölner Seen!!:q:q
> 
> So bist du ganz schnell bekannt und bekommst mit Sicherheit einen Vertrag!!
> ...



Mir hengt das Thema zwar schon zu den Ohren raus, aber so geht es auch wie ein gewisser Herr das gemacht hat. Schön die Gewässer abdrucken auch wenn man so gut wie nie dort Gefischt hat, spielt auch keine rolle dabei wie lange man schon generell auf Karpfen fischt und was mit den anderen locals da passiert ;(


----------

